# Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...



## grubenreiner (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mir fehlte noch immer der für mich perfekte Angelstuhl. Alles käuflich erwerbliche hatte irgend ein Manko, meist Gewicht oder Preis.

Daher hab ich mich mal wieder in die Werkstatt begeben und um euch teilhaben zu lassen  hab ich n paar Fotos gemacht.

Bei der Suche nach etwas leichtem, ohne Lehne (zwecks aktivem Angeln, Centerpinwerfen etc.), mit einzeln verstellbaren Füßen und nicht zu niedrig kam ich durch einen Tipp auf Duschhocker.

Also nen Duschhocker ausgesucht der geeignet schien...






Natürlich wollte ich keinen weißen Sitz, leider hält auf dem Plastik auch nach entfetten und leicht anrauhen kein Lack....





Für die Optik brauchts also noch ne andre Lösung, daher erstmal weiter mit den Funktionen:
Ich wollte einen integrierten Rutenhalter, da an meinem "Hausfließgewässer" der steinige Boden Erdspieße oft nicht zuläßt.

Also einen Bankstick abgesägt, flach geklopft und per Bohrung und Schraube ins Gestänge des Stuhls integriert, zusätzlich mit einer bombenfesten X Wicklung aus Polyrope gegen Verdrehen gesichert:





Da kann dann folgendes angeschraubt werden:
Vorne ein Abwinkler auf nem normalen Bankstick.
Hinten die Spitze abgesägt und per Feile, 2 Komponenten Epoxid Kleber und Sicherungsbohrung mit Schraube mit einem zweiten Abwinkler verbunden. Da ich für das Experiment keinen neuen Erdspeer opfern wollte siehts ein wenig "gebraucht" aus. 









Unter den Sitz würde doch prima eine Tasche passen, eine mit Frontöffnung müsste es alelrdings sein. Also Tasche besorgt, Tragegurt und Elastikband oben abgenommen....




....und per Kabelbinder an den Laschen oben ins Gestänge montiert.
Da hat jetzt die Basisausrüstung von Aal bis Zander schon mal Platz.





Zusätzlich wollte ich noch ein großes Fach für Proviant, Exra Köder, Thermoskanne oder was halt sonst noch so mit muss. Ich hatte noch eine Cormoran Spinntasche mit steifen Seitenteilen hier, die passte perfekt:





Soweit so gut. Zurück zum Optikproblem. Da hab ich mir von der Schneiderin meines Vertrauens aus einer alten BW Nässeschutzhose einen Bezug nähen lassen. Im Winter lässt sich unter diesen noch prima ein passend zurecht geschnittenes Stück Isomatte schieben.





So sieht das Teil dann theoretisch im Einsatz aus, mit Rutenhalter, Bezug und voll ausgefahrenen Beinen. Sehr bequem, alles leicht erreichbar, ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden:





Beim schnellen Platzwechsel hasse ich es den Stuhl einklappen und aufklappen zu müssen, Rutenhalter neu zu positionieren etc.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Rutenhalter hochklappen und es kann weiter gehen:





Trägt sich echt bequem und ist sehr leicht (der Hocker selbst hat nur 1,7 kg. je nach Taschenfüllung schwerer oder leichter). Auch die Beine stören nicht beim tragen.

Für weitere Transportwege kann ich den Rutenhalter abschrauben und die Beine um die Hälfte zusammen schieben, dann steht das Prima in jedem Kofferraum.

Jetzt versuche ich noch ein Tablett für Köderboxen oder einen flachen Eimer an der freien, rechten Seite zu montieren.

Ich hoffe der kleine Buildalong gefällt, und wer das Teil lächerlich findet darf das auch. (Ich lach dann zurück wenn ich beim leichten Tragen und montieren am Wasser mehr Komfort hab  )

Gruß Axel


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Sehr lustig ,

kann ich nur viel Erfolg wünschen!


----------



## Chiforce (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

gefällt!


----------



## tykem (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Na da hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht  

Ich finds gut, erhoffe mir dann auch n Praxisbericht nach den ersten Stunden am Wasser! Viel Erfolg & Komfort damit!


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

patent anmelden ! sofort !:l


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Gefällt mir richtig gut!!!!
Wenn ich nicht schon so viel Sperrgut rumstehen hätte....:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## magut (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Einfach nur geil!!! 
Wo ist der gefällt mir Button?
LG
Mario


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Und wenn du noch ein paar Räder dranschraubst, kannst du damit sogar
ans Wasser fahren!

Ne Quatsch gefällt mir, grundsätzlich finde ich es toll, wenn sich jemand etwas einfallen lässt und dies auch noch vernünftig umsetzt.

Jürgen

P.S.: die Schiebermütze und dein Bart passen auch noch optisch perfekt zum Angeln mit der Centrepinrolle!


----------



## GandRalf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

#6 Cool!

Auch wenn es dich wohl nicht mehr betrifft:

Bezüglich des Lackierens, würde ich mich mal an einen Autolackierer wenden. Dort wird auf Kunststoff mit speziellen Grundierungen gearbeitet. Das hält dann!


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Tolle Idee und echt gut umgesetzt! :m 
Falls die Füße einsacken kannst Du problemlos größere Teller unterschrauben. Z. B. Edelstahluntersetzer in ca 12 cm Durchmesser, wie bspw. http://www.amazon.de/Untersetzer-ES-11-rd/dp/B0018Z8364/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1359624811&sr=8-4


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Problem erkannt, Gedanken gemacht und toll umgesetzt. Sehr schön. Gefällt mir. #6


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Gut umgesetzt,
Ich sehe nur eins skeptich- wenn Du mal hektisch aufstehst:m
Gruß A.


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Blumen



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wenn du noch ein paar Räder dranschraubst, kannst du damit sogar
> ans Wasser fahren!



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, allerdings etwas anders. Das Teil lässt sich mittels Spanngummis nämlich hervoragend auf den Gepäckträger des Fahrrads schnallen und da an meinem Flüßchen auf voller Länge ein Fahrradweg entlang führt und das Fahrrad auch noch in mein Auto passt......




GandRalf schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Lackierens, würde ich mich mal an einen Autolackierer wenden. Dort wird auf Kunststoff mit speziellen Grundierungen gearbeitet. Das hält dann!



Ah, das wär ne Idee gewesen. Bin mit dem Überzug aber fast glücklicher wegen der Möglichkeit mit Isomatte und schnell mal in die Waschmaschine werfen.



Franky schrieb:


> Falls die Füße einsacken kannst Du problemlos größere Teller unterschrauben. Z. B. Edelstahluntersetzer in ca 12 cm Durchmesser, wie bspw. ....



Die Füße sind von sich aus schon so groß wie die der meisten angelstühle und da das Teil ja vornehmlich für die mobile Fließwasserangelei ist (Steinboden) wirds das wohl nicht brauchen, aber gute Idee!



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gut umgesetzt,
> Ich sehe nur eins skeptich- wenn Du mal hektisch aufstehst:m
> Gruß A.



Das dachte ich zuerst auch, aber das Teil steht echt stabil, selbst wenn ich nicht drauf sitze kann ich problemlos ne 4,5m Rute ablegen und da wird nichts Kippgefährlich.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*



GandRalf schrieb:


> ...
> Bezüglich des Lackierens, würde ich mich mal an einen Autolackierer wenden. Dort wird auf Kunststoff mit speziellen Grundierungen gearbeitet. Das hält dann!



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke(Kunstoffprimer, Kunststoffhaftvermittler und hochelastischer Lack sind schon lange erfunden worden), aber mit dem Überzug und einer Einschubmöglichkeit für Isomatte oder ähnliche Polsterung, ist das eh besser.
Mir gefällt das Teil jedenfalls sehr gut und in Abwandlung könnte man da ein Highend- iges System draus machen, das in der Tat patentiertauglich wäre.


----------



## Daniel 1987 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Coole idee werd ich auch mal probieren;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Update:
Der Futtereimer/Ködertablett hat nun auch seinen Platz. 
Die Schwierigkeit war eher einen passenden Eimer zu finden, flach und groß genug um die Breite der seitlichen Beinpaare zu überschreiten (zwecks Abstützung).
Den habe ich mittels zweier Rohrschellen mit angeschweißter Mutter und zweier modifizierter Einschraubhaken, die in den Hohlrand des Eimers greifen, montiert. Innerhalb von weniger als einer Sekunde einhängbar und Belastungstest bis 5 kg. auch kein Problem.





Jetzt bin ich erstmal fertig mit der Konstruktion und sehr zufrieden. Der erste Praxistest verlief sehr positiv, bisher keine Probleme mehr festgestellt.

Hier nochmal ein Bild in Transportmodus, Eimer, Rutenhalterarm und Abhakmatte lassen sich auch noch prima drauf schnallen:





Als, denn, die Saison kann kommen...

Gruß Axel


----------



## acker (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Gut gemacht ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

schönes Ding ! 
die selbst getüftelten Dinger sind doch immer viel geiler als vergleichbares Markengedöns für Unsummen #6


----------



## magut (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Ich würd sagen das Teil ist perfekt!
Gratulation!!!
LG
Mario


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

*Chapeau!!!* #6


----------



## phirania (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

super gemacht...
passt bestimmt gut auf gepäckträger vom fahrrad.
echte alternative für leute die viel mit dem rad ans wasser fahren.


----------



## Lautertaler (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Als ich angefangen hab zu lesen dachte ich zuerst was ist den das wieder für ein Sch..ß#d

Jetzt wo ich das Endergebnis gesehen habe muss ich gestehen das der Stuhl wirklich sehr gut geworden ist!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m

GRATULATION!!!!

LG Rene´


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der Sanitär-Sitzkiepen-System-Low-Budget-Hocker...*

Riesenrespekt! So etwas suche ich auch! Bei mir ist ein extrem abschüssiges Ufer und da sind die 4 verstellbaren Füße an sich schon super! An einen Duschhocker hätte ich nie gedacht!


----------

